# Tricky oder zu doof



## paulo78 (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Habe folgendes Problem und weiß nicht ob es an mir liegt (auf dem schlauch stehend) oder ob meine Idee so nicht funktionieren kann
Zum Thema:

Habe eine Lampe die ich von zwei Tastern aus ein und auschalten will(tastend nicht rastend).
Eins ist ein Button im PC (BIT)  und eins ein Hadrware Taster an der Wand der als DI auf die SPS geht:
Soweit so gut.
Jeder Taster hat daneben einen Dimmer, im PC ist dies eine Trackbar und an der Wand ein zweiter Taster der auch als DI auf die SPS geht.
Also:

AN DER WAND:
S1 = HW Taster on/off (DI)
S2 = HW Taster dimmen up/down (DI)

IM PC:
S3 = PC Button on/off (Bit)
S4 = PC TrackBar dimmen up/down (32Bit DW)

So....nun soll neben der Wechselschaltung auch der dazu gehörige Dim Wert auf die Lampe übertragen werden.
Das Heißt:

Ich Schalte S1 und dimme dann mit S2 auf sagen wir mal 50%
dann Schalte ich S1 aus die 50 % bleiben im Hintergrund gespeichert.
So das wenn ich S1 wieder betätige die lampe direkt auf 50 % geht.

Im PC tue ich das selbe und speichere sagen wir mal 100 % als dim wert.

So jeder Taster soll die Lampe ausschalten können aber beim einschalten soll nur der dazu gehörige Dimm Wert benutzt werden.

Hui...das war die Theorie... Ist dies möglich und wenn ja eine kleine AWL Liste wäre echt super...

Bitte dringend um Hilfe....
Danke für eure Antworten


----------



## GLT (26 Februar 2010)

Sicher ist das möglich

Man multipliziere den Speicherwert (der Dimmer) mit dem Schalt(er)status und gebe das ERgebnis aus.


----------



## paulo78 (26 Februar 2010)

Hallo

Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort
Mit Schalterstatus meinst du das VKE (an/aus)(1/0) ??


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Februar 2010)

hmmmm, noch was: was soll sein, wenn an der Wand eingeschaltet wird, am PC gedimmt, und an der Wand wieder ausgeschaltet wird?


----------



## paulo78 (26 Februar 2010)

Ja genau drain sehe ich das Problem.
Es muß irgendwie gehen da ja bei Hausautomationen gleiche Bedingungen herschen. Oder? Ich sag mal als Beispiel ich stehe im Flur am Touch PC schalte das licht im Schlafzimmer auf 50 % gehe hinein und nun würde ich ja gern von dort aus die Lampe im Schlafzimmer auschalten oder weiter dimmen (up/down).
Wie würde sowas lösen ??


----------



## ybbs (26 Februar 2010)

Ich würd's so angehen, nicht sonderlich schön aber einfach.


```
Wenn Lampe    == Aus  UND
     HW_Taste == Ein
DANN
  Lampe mit Dimmwert HW_Dimmer einschalten
SONST
  
  WENN Lampe  == Aus  UND
       Button == Ein
  DANN
    Lampe mit Dimmwert PC_Dimmer einschalten
  SONST

    WENN Lampe         == EIN                 UND
         HW_DimmerWert <> HW_DimmerWertAlt
    DANN
      Lampe Dimmwert von HW_Dimmer übernehmen
    SONST
      
      WENN Lampe         == EIN               UND
           PC_DimmerWert <> PC_DimmerWertAlt
      DANN
        Lampe Dimmwert von PC_Dimmer übernehmen
      ENDE_WENN
    
    ENDE_WENN
  ENDE_WENN
ENDE_WENN
```


----------



## GLT (26 Februar 2010)

paulo78 schrieb:


> Ich sag mal als Beispiel ich stehe im Flur am Touch PC schalte das licht im Schlafzimmer auf 50 % gehe hinein und nun würde ich ja gern von dort aus die Lampe im Schlafzimmer auschalten oder weiter dimmen (up/down).


Was soll nach dem "Nachdimmen" mit den vorher eingestellten Werten passieren? Behalten oder überschreiben?
Oder soll am PC bzw. am Dimmtaster vorrangig ein Startwert erstellt werden u. das Dimmen relativ passieren?


----------



## Oberchefe (26 Februar 2010)

Also "mein" Dimmer sieht so aus: Bedienung durch 2 Tasten. Taster 1 schaltet das Licht ein (kurzer Tastendruck) und erhöht die Helligkeit (langer Tastendruck), Taster 2 schaltet das Licht aus (kurzer Tastendruck) und vermindert die Helligkeit (langer Tastendruck). Damit ist problemlos Bedienungs an mehreren Orten möglich, auch kann mit extra Tasten am HMI eine vordefinierte Helligkeit angewählt werden.


----------



## Perfektionist (26 Februar 2010)

Meine Fantasie entwirft gerade eine Ein-Tasten-Bedienung: kurzer Druck: Licht an oder heller. Mehrere kurze Tastendrucke: heller. Langer Tastendruck: aus. Kurzer Tastendruck mit anschließend langem Tastendruck: runterdimmen.

wegen dem aktuellen Dimmerstand: gibt es einen sinnvollen Grund, mehrere Dimmerstände zu speichern? Reicht es nicht, einen einzigen und damit stets aktuellen Dimmerstand zu merken und wiederzuverwenden?


----------



## Paule (27 Februar 2010)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Meine Fantasie entwirft gerade eine Ein-Tasten-Bedienung: kurzer Druck: Licht an oder heller. Mehrere kurze Tastendrucke: heller. Langer Tastendruck: aus. Kurzer Tastendruck mit anschließend langem Tastendruck: runterdimmen.


Da musst Du ja eine Bedienungsanleitung an den Lichtschalter hängen.


----------



## GLT (27 Februar 2010)

@Perfektionist
Schon die Fantasie für andere Dinge

Bei EIB/KNX ist Standard bei 1-Tasten-Dimmen

kurz: Ein/Aus
lang: heller/dunkler (gibt es auch als Start-Stop-Dimmung (lang startet,kurz stopt))

Alle beteiligten Taster arbeiten gleich u. mit den selben Werten

Und dann wird noch in Szenen gearbeitet, die (nicht nur) Lichtstimmung abspeicher/aufrufen.

Entweder hab ich den TE falsch verstanden oder dies war nicht Sinn der "Aufgabe"


----------



## paulo78 (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure vielen Antworten.
Vorab soll das ganze Projekt mal eine selbst programmierte Hausautomation geben (wenn ich irgendwann dann mal fertig bin  


Also Ich gebe "GLT" und "Perfektionist" recht eigentlich gibt es keinen besonderen Grund zwei Dimmwerte zu benutzen. Ich könnte einen Wert benutzen und den PC "Dimm Trackbar" wert als read and write auslegen so das sich der im Hintergrund aktualisiert, wenn am schalter gedimmt wird und vice versa.
Das würde die ganze Sache natürlich erheblich erleichtern. Ich hatte schon angefangen etwas zu programmieren um einen VKE Zustandwechsel auszuwerten, um zu erkennen wo ist geschaltet worden und welcher Dimm wert wird transferiert.
Anyways... Ich denke dies ist eine bessere Vorgehensweise und wenn KNX/EIB das so machen...warum sollte ich dann das Rad neu erfinden.

Um sowas sauber zu programieren würde ihr mit Timern arbeiten ??
Ich meine wie würdet ihr unterscheiden kurzer Tasten druck an/aus langer Tastendruck dimmen hoch/runter ??

Gruß 
Paulo


----------



## Zefix (27 Februar 2010)

Hab letztens bei mir so Mini Dimmer von Finder eingebaut, die über Taster gesteuert werden.

Bedienung ganz Simpel:
Kurz drücken = An/Aus (An mit letztem Dimmwert beim Ausschalten)
Lang drücken = Lampe wird Heller bis 100% -> Nochmal Lang drücken Lampe wird Dunkler.


----------



## paulo78 (27 Februar 2010)

Hallo 

Erstmal vielen Dank für eure vielen Antworten.
Vorab soll das ganze Projekt mal eine selbst programmierte Hausautomation geben (wenn ich irgendwann dann mal fertig bin :smile: 


Also Ich gebe "GLT" und "Perfektionist" recht eigentlich gibt es keinen besonderen Grund zwei Dimmwerte zu benutzen. Ich könnte einen Wert benutzen und den PC "Dimm Trackbar" wert als read and write auslegen so das sich der im Hintergrund aktualisiert, wenn am schalter gedimmt wird und vice versa.
Das würde die ganze Sache natürlich erheblich erleichtern. Ich hatte schon angefangen etwas zu programmieren um einen VKE Zustandwechsel auszuwerten, um zu erkennen wo ist geschaltet worden und welcher Dimm wert wird transferiert.
Anyways... Ich denke dies ist eine bessere Vorgehensweise und wenn KNX/EIB das so machen...warum sollte ich dann das Rad neu erfinden.

Um sowas sauber zu programieren würde ihr mit Timern arbeiten ??
Ich meine wie würdet ihr unterscheiden kurzer Tasten druck an/aus langer Tastendruck dimmen hoch/runter ??

Gruß 
Paulo


----------



## GLT (27 Februar 2010)

paulo78 schrieb:


> Um sowas sauber zu programieren würde ihr mit Timern arbeiten ??
> Ich meine wie würdet ihr unterscheiden kurzer Tasten druck an/aus langer Tastendruck dimmen hoch/runter ??



Wie wärs, wenn dein Tasterbaustein nicht nur kurz und lang unterscheidet, sondern dass auch noch einfach kurz, doppelt kurz unterschieden wird?

Um auch hier nicht das Rad neu zu erfinden, von anderen was lernen können, empfehle ich dir einen Blick in die Oscat.lib (plain.txt) - genauer gesagt den Baustein CLICK_MODE

Interessant ist auch immer, um welches Zielsystem (S5,S7,Wago,Beckhoff,....) es sich handelt, da auch die Hersteller für gewisse Dinge Spitzen-Bibliotheken beisteuern.


----------



## paulo78 (27 Februar 2010)

OK ich schau dort mal rein.
Das System selber ist nichts bekanntes denke ich da,  ja alles preislich im Rahmen bleiben soll habe ich mich für eine kleine zielmich unbekannte SPS entschieden....Firma Teco mit der Foxtrot Serie.
Eigentlich ist das ein sehr gutes system, aber Biblotheken mäßig haben die nicht viel denke ich mal.


----------



## paulo78 (1 März 2010)

*Es klappt...*

Hallo 

Ich wollte nur mal kurz bescheid geben, das jetzt alles funktioniert mit dem ein Tasten Dimmer aus der OSCAT LIB. und nur einem Dim wert klappt das ganze wunderbar.

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe :sm24:

Gruß
Paulo


----------

